# Dangers of fluctuations



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I keep hearing that fluctuations (of all kinds) are worse than sub-optimal conditions.

But then I keep hearing that the same parameters DO fluctuate in the natural habitats of the fish in question.

wasupwidat?

I'm getting confused. Again 

-Unnr


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Fluctuations are ok as long as they are small. Every time you do a water change there will some fluctuation. If there are wild swings of any thing over a very short period of time then it can/will be bad, (think going from a hot summer day to a walk in freezer vs going from a freezing winter day to a walk in freezer.) any time you ajust some thing do it slow and you will be fine.


----------

